# Aufgelöste Gilde erscheint weiterhin



## Nebelschleicher (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
war mit meinem Char in einer Gilde und eben diese Gilde wurde aufgelöst. Nun dürfte ich nach einer Aktualisierung eigentlich nicht mehr in einer Gilde stehen. Aber eben dies ist nicht der Fall. Ich werde nach wie vor in der (nicht mehr existenten) Gilde aufgelistet.

Schaut euch das doch bei Gelegenheit mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## B3N (2. Februar 2005)

Könntest du mir evt. Charnamen, Server und Gilde nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (2. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du mir evt. Charnamen, Server und Gilde nennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ajo natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DE Final Beta 4
Char Alatariel
Gilde Allianz der Jäger


----------



## Regnor (3. Februar 2005)

Nebelschleicher schrieb:
			
		

> Ajo natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warst du nach auflösen der Gilde mit dem Char nochmal eingeloggt?


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2005)

Das Problem ist inzwischen bekannt und wird so schnell wie möglich gefixt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2005)

OK, beim nächsten Abgleich sollte die Gilde nicht mehr angezeigt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (3. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du nach auflösen der Gilde mit dem Char nochmal eingeloggt?
> [post="78120"][/post]​


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert nun - danke für die Fehlerbehebung!

Lg,
Nebel


----------

